# Young Albino Rattle snake for sale



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry for posting here, it wouldn't let me post in the sale section!!!

I have a young Albino rattler for sale.

8 month old, female, Crotalus atrox.

Open to offers. or swap for young Bitis nasicornis or why?

Thanks
Neil
07989473854


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Might be interested but it means sexing mine


----------

